# Cheap Options for Sending Post Packages from Germany



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

Are there any cheaper options for sending post from Germany? 

For example, in the UK we have a lot of cheaper alternatives than Royal Mail. Such as Parcel Monkey, MyHermes, Parcel2Go etc etc.

Are there any services like this in Germany that offer huge reductions on sending parcels?

Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

There are a few alternatives, including myhermes.

https://www.myhermes.de/wps/portal/...VI5FdpaJIgCXtgfg/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/

http://www.upstoday.com
http://www.transglobalexpress.de/Paketversand‎/
http://www.dhl.de‎/


----------

